# Do you know Sandpiper II *Not stolen* Info wanted



## Oldenburg (3 October 2010)

I know this is a long shot but there is no harm in asking!! :0)

I know that he was produced by Anna Edwards and the sold to Andy brake and was then sold onto somebody Ireland, and was there for 3 years I have just brought him 2 months ago for Alex Bratt (of Elitesportshorse) and she was selling him on the behalf of someone! I would just like to get in touch with his owners in Ireland and find out what he has done over there for 3 years!!

Basics I know

Name-Piper / Caoimhe Irish name
Height- 16.3
Chestnut
Breed IDxArab
12/13 yo
 Show jumper and is a Grade A


----------



## dieseldog (10 October 2010)

It was Martin Brake, not Andy Brake that used to own him.  He was a really good horse when Anna had him and came 2nd I think in the young riders at Olympia.  Martin had him advertised at very little money when he sold him.

He's on the Irish Show jumping site - although he seems to have lost all his winnings - unless they can be reset to zero.  His owners names are on there too.


----------



## Oldenburg (13 October 2010)

Hey been in contact with Anna and she said that she deffo sold him to Andy!! He did a couple of 1.30s on him!!! I own him now and just wanted some info on him i got him very cheap he is as mad as a box of frogs!!

i will have a look many thanks Gemma


----------



## dieseldog (14 October 2010)

If you click on this link the chestnut in the 2nd picture is Sandpiper

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/1006


----------



## siennamum (14 October 2010)

I remember seeing him doing BE. Only one outing but perfectly respectable:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?RiderId=54491


----------



## LEC (14 October 2010)

He evented in 2005. Did a PN at Urchinwood with Anna. Went double clear. Do not think he had ever done a dressage test before!


----------



## siennamum (14 October 2010)

haha snap!! We were both in that section - that's all I'm going to say.... It's all been downhill for me since then though!!


----------



## oofadoofa (14 October 2010)

I would question whether he'd been in Ireland for 3 years after Andy had him.  Here are results from 2006 with Martin riding him.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/results/405/91083.html

Martin and Andy are cousins and therefore most likely Martin got him straight from Andy.


----------



## Oldenburg (14 October 2010)

dieseldog said:



			If you click on this link the chestnut in the 2nd picture is Sandpiper

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/1006

Click to expand...

well i never lol

Thank you everyone who has replyed back!! I am just trying to establish what has gone so wrong with him!!


----------



## tinker88 (31 May 2011)

this horse hasnt last firday been to york horse sales!!! why has such a talented horse been there!


----------



## Cuffey (31 May 2011)

tinker88 said:



			this horse hasnt last firday been to york horse sales!!! why has such a talented horse been there!
		
Click to expand...

Catalogue entry may partly explain:

The Property of A Lady NO VAT
SANDPIPER AES
Chestnut gelding 16.2hh 13 yrs
Sire: Exander
Its The Business Equalizer
Dam: Almerer
Uniek H. Frigga
Sandpiper is a Grade A showjumper having won £4780 being well placed up
to 1.30m. He is a very competitive horse that is NOT a novice ride as he is
an experienced showjumper that has always had strong riders (if he can get
away with it he will put in a buck /rear. Piper is a total gent to deal with in and
out of the stable and loves human company; only for sale as the owner is
overstocked and their main interest is breeding (so if he was a mare he
would not be for sale). His BSJA registration has just run out (last week) and
videos of him jumping can be seen on Youtube. This horse has exchanged
hands for vast amounts of money in the past and is still a young horse


----------



## Oldenburg (7 June 2011)

tinker88 I am mortified to learn this!! 

I am stitting here sobbing!! Poor pickel ;(


----------



## siennamum (10 June 2011)

How awful. Horrible for any horse, but bizarre with a horse that good.


----------



## Oldenburg (10 June 2011)

All is not as is seems with him he has real big problems sadly!!


----------



## pigsmight:) (18 June 2011)

Hope he is going to be ok, what is the problem with him, im just interested as i was suprised to see such a lovely horse on the York horse sales catalouge 
All the best x


----------



## Elsbells (18 June 2011)

Is he just burnt out? 

My SJ mare was burnt out and had also been bullied at lots of different yards in an attempt to get her going again. As a consiquence she turned quite nutty. Sad, but not unheard of.

She's fine now though.


----------



## Oldenburg (18 June 2011)

elsbells said:



			Is he just burnt out? 

My SJ mare was burnt out and had also been bullied at lots of different yards in an attempt to get her going again. As a consiquence she turned quite nutty. Sad, but not unheard of.

She's fine now though.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly he is more than just burnt out!! Just to add i have not had him since november last year and he was for sale for 9 months not being ridden while at dearlers yard!! As in her words "she could not do anything with him" as he was unridable!! He is sadly in pain and very fed up!!


----------



## dawn m (22 July 2011)

just to let you know this horse went through york sales again today and was not sold.


----------



## Cuffey (22 July 2011)

dawn m said:



			just to let you know this horse went through york sales again today and was not sold.
		
Click to expand...

Could you tell us what lot number/who the seller was please--I cant see Sandpiper named in Results


----------



## missparis (23 July 2011)

Cuffey - from York Sales site:

 74    The Property of A Lady                NO VAT 

          SANDPIPER      AES

          Chestnut gelding                  16.2hh       13 yrs

          Sire:  Exander

                             Its The Business   Equalizer

          Dam: Almerer 

                             Uniek   H. Frigga

Sandpiper is a Grade A showjumper having won £4780 being well placed up to 1.30m.  He is a very competitive horse that is NOT a novice ride as he is an experienced showjumper that has always had strong riders (if he can get away with it he will put in a buck /rear.  Piper is a total gent to deal with in and out of the stable and loves human company; only for sale as the owner is overstocked and their main interest is breeding (so if he was a mare he would not be for sale).  His BSJA registration has just run out (last week) and videos of him jumping can be seen on Youtube.  This horse has exchanged hands for vast amounts of money in the past and is still a young horse.

Would love to know who the current owner is now.. Any clues?


----------



## dawn m (23 July 2011)

there you go. thanks mp


----------



## Cuffey (23 July 2011)

dawn m said:



			there you go. thanks mp
		
Click to expand...

Dawn
 Lot 74 yesterday was called Faith a grey mare

The details of Sandpiper above are from sale on 27.05.11 seller ''A Lady''


----------



## dawn m (23 July 2011)

oops really sorry, just logged on yesterday to see sale results and these were the ones that came up so i wrongly assumed they were the current ones.  wonder why they havent updated yet?


----------



## dingle12 (23 July 2011)

So do you not have this horse now?

If he had the problems your saying he had why did you let him go? sadly he will prob keep going to the sales.


----------



## Oldenburg (25 July 2011)

Dingle12

I do not owned Piper and have not since the start of november 2010 

I paid alot of money for him and alot of lies where told and i brought him to showjump (if you had the chance to send a horse back that was not right you would its was heart breaking ) and he was not happy doing this so sent him back to the dearler i had him off. Who said she was keeping him as she owns his full sister!!  He was bad when i had him but he has got worse over the time she has had him sadly. My mom spoke to said person before all of this happened and he said his daughter could not do anything with him as he was so bad. I have tried to trace him but cant!! I feel awful enough without being asked why i sent him back!! These dearlers have caused me a years worth of hell and its still not over !!

Sorry if i sound nasty but i did nothing but care and love Piper while he was with me and i feel truly awful about whats happened but there is nothing i can do now!!


----------



## dingle12 (25 July 2011)

I would keep a eye out at york sales you will prob find him there next time if your wanting him back. When you say bad what is wrong with him PM me if you want.


----------



## Oldenburg27 (30 December 2011)

I am Oldenburg But some kind soul hacked my last account!! 
I finally found him with a lovley lady who treated him like a king :0) 

But sadly Piper was PTS because of his issues and he was not enjoying his retierment!!

Now i know he will never have to go to another sale again ever and he is happy and he will never be made to do something he was not happy with my poor boy!! 


R.I.P Pickle


----------



## dingle12 (30 December 2011)

At least he is in no pain now. What was wrong with him you never said x


----------



## guapauna (24 February 2014)

Hi Oldenburg I am about to start court proceedings with Elite Sport Horses and Alex Bratt can you provide me more information about your experience? Thanks


----------



## Clare85 (1 July 2014)

Just a word of advice - if you are beginning court proceedings against this person, it's probably best not to post any details on a public forum as it could harm your case. It may be worth asking admin to delete your post.

I hope your issues get resolved


----------



## guapauna (1 July 2014)

Hi there are no details just looking for more information, there are many others ... but thanks for the comment regards


----------



## cowboyjo (2 December 2014)

guapauna said:



			Hi there are no details just looking for more information, there are many others ... but thanks for the comment regards
		
Click to expand...

Long delay but what do you mean there are others? X


----------



## 000000blue (28 August 2015)

Hi, Hoping to get in touch with guapauna and Oldenburg and tried to PM you both but I can't post directly as it says your boxes are full and you need to clear some space.  Could you message me please.  Thanks


----------

